# Decal Girl Skin ?



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

DecalGirl Library skin



Does anyone know if this skin is as dark as it looks in the picture? And if so....is it too dark?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Patrizia has a thread about this very issue.  You should be able to find it through the search function.  It was updated maybe around NYE?


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

There is a thread talking about that skin  http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16951.0.html

Here is a picture of mine taken the other day in natural light. DecalGirl has made the image lighter, I think this is the lighter version. I can read the titles on some of the books.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh wow! Thank you so much for posting that! I love it......it's perfectly themed- my Kindle is my library lol Do you think it goes well with your Oberon? [you have dragonfly in blue right?]


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

That skin looks awesome! Much lighter than on DG website. Looks like they lightened it quite a bit.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I ordered the Library skin! Hopefully it'll come soon!


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> I ordered the Library skin! Hopefully it'll come soon!


hehe, I think that I will buy one for my wife...


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Love that skin


----------



## Chevy_Cowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

I just ordered that skin for my K2 also, hope it arrives quickly!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

My Decal Girl skin should arrive next week. Are they really hard to get on and get adjusted into place?


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

I just ordered a plain black one in the satin finish.  I hope it ships soon.  I'm kind of minimalistic.  Don't want to be distracted by the skin.


----------



## Lyndyb (Jan 4, 2010)

I just applied my first Decalgirl skin today and it was FAR easier than I'd thought.  If it eases your anxiety any, you can pick it back up with no problem if you want to start over.  I thought the front would be harder, but I actually found it easier than the back because all the holes are cut out for the buttoms and it more or less dictates how it goes on.  

On the back, I started at the bottom so I could ensure the decal didn't go over any of the speaker holes.  It took me a few tries to feel I'd wound up with it spaced evenly (from side to side), but it wasn't stressful because I could just keep working with it until I got it placed the way I wanted it.  

I did start out early while I was still fresh, but I think you'll be surprised how easy it is!!  The Kindle isn't to big or too small to work with easily.  Let us know how you make out!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I had an easier time with both my Kindles than I did with my iPod.  It still isn't exact.  And it drives me crazy.  
deb


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice to see the Library pic...I ordered one with the satin finish on the 30th and can't wait to see it when it gets here.  Still shows "in production" or something at the moment.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

RavenclawPrefect said:


> There is a thread talking about that skin  http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16951.0.html
> 
> Here is a picture of mine taken the other day in natural light. DecalGirl has made the image lighter, I think this is the lighter version. I can read the titles on some of the books.


GAH!! Potter screen saver. I need!!! Splainy how to get it please! (Or is it in the FAQS? Some of them seem to be more for the K1...)


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> My Decal Girl skin should arrive next week. Are they really hard to get on and get adjusted into place?


It seems intimidating before you begin, but you just need to take your time and it's actually pretty easy. On the front, start with centering it over the keyboard. On the back, I like to start with a long edge to help get it straight. I think some people like to start at the speakers to help get it centered. If you get it crooked, you can peel it off and reposition it.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Labrynth said:


> GAH!! Potter screen saver. I need!!! Splainy how to get it please! (Or is it in the FAQS? Some of them seem to be more for the K1...)


You have to install the screensaver hack (unless it is a K1, I think) It is incredibly simple to do, can be taken off just as easily. Once it is there, you can make any screensaver you like. I just took the Hogwarts crest and put it on a black background for this.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,11566.0.html


----------



## maregold (Dec 30, 2009)

How do the decals stick on? Is it an adhesive like a sticker or more like the screen protector that came on the Kindle when it arrived in its original box? I am hesitant to adhere anything to my Kindle, but I love the way all of yours look. 
Mary


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

maregold said:


> How do the decals stick on?


It's like a window cling.

There have been no reports of any adhesive sticking to a Kindle after removal.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

maregold said:


> How do the decals stick on? Is it an adhesive like a sticker or more like the screen protector that came on the Kindle when it arrived in its original box? I am hesitant to adhere anything to my Kindle, but I love the way all of yours look.
> Mary


decalgirl skins do have an adhesive like a sticker but the adhesive is designed to not leave any residue if the skin were removed. i changed my decagril skins a few times and it has never left any residue.


----------

